# 02 745L and 02 745Li Differences?



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

im looking to get a 7 series, is there any other major differences between the L and LI model besides the 5inch longer body?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You can get the comfort rear seats with the Li and not with the i. The Li drives like a caddy as opposed to the sporty feel of the i.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

anythign else besides that? Should I jsut hold out for a 745Li?


----------



## Spin2Win (Dec 2, 2003)

We just picked up an '02 Li last Friday. Amazing car! We really wanted the bigger back seat for some long distance road trips with the kids - now teenagers.

The 745Li's were about $5,000 cheaper than the 745i's!

We looked at models with the comfort seats, but passed on them. The kids are just thrilled to get individual seat heaters and sun shades to play with.

I don't know of any specific differences, but I do know that I want 19" wheels instead of the 18's that came with the car.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

wow 5000$ cheaper? the 745i around here are like 3000$ cheaper than the 745LIs. I really want an 745LI but cant find them for a good price.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

the only major difference is the size...and im sure some options..i dont know if you can get the rear entertainment on the I...


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

my 02 745i has 100% of the options, I couldn't find a Li that was even close to the amount of options. My fathers dealer @ Porsche did a search for me and found my 745i was dollar for dollar the best priced due to options on the east coast in Nov. 05 on the used market.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

745li and 750li's loaded with all options dont last very long at the dealerships...so thats probably a reason why it was hard to find one..really it all depends on what you like...for my taste i wasnt about to get the I because i liked the bigger size of the Li, they are both good cars with good options just make sure you do your homework and get all the options you want or you will regret it later when you see another 7 with stuff you wish you had on yours...trust me i know because i did it and had to get rid of my 745 because it wasnt loaded like i wanted


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

hmm. i really dont need much. I jsut liek the heated seats and navi.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Din said:


> hmm. i really dont need much. I jsut liek the heated seats and navi.


you say that now but when you get ready to crank out about 50 thousand or more..your opinion might change


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

true but im looking to buy used. 02-03.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Search Autotrader. Not knowing where you are in TX, i searched within 100 miles of the Dallas area are found 28 745i 2002-2003 and 21 745Li 2002-2003. There are plenty of them out there.

And for differences, 5 inches is the main one.


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

get as many options as you can. hell I have all of them, but Bluetooth and it pisses me off. I think I'm going to do a "kato23" and get a new one 2....


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks guys for the info and opnions. I am in Houston Texas.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chowan24 said:


> get as many options as you can. hell I have all of them, but Bluetooth and it pisses me off. I think I'm going to do a "kato23" and get a new one 2....


haha thats the best way to go...


----------

